# can Am outlander 800r upgrades ?



## reaganhamilton (Jun 5, 2012)

wanting to do some upgrades to my bike its a 2009 outlander 800r, but don't know where to start and want to get some opinions before making any purchases. I got the bike used and it already has the basics(tires, lift, snorkel, etc..). The seller also said it had other upgrades but after getting into the bike I have found that some of those upgrades are not on the bike or are not functioning properly (not trying to bash on the seller in any way). but besides that I am still wanting to change/add some things to my liking.


 I am wanting to add a after market secondary and primary(cvtech, Airdam, also looked at performance ATV's website and researched some of the options they had available). 
it currently has a HMF performance series exhaust but its really loud and can get annoying at times so any opinions on exhaust would be greatly appreciated. 
also has a HMF optimizer but it is not working so I'm looking at either purchasing a new one or going with a power commander. (pc-3 pc-5) as of now I can really notice the effects of not having one especially with the snorkel and exhaust. 
the bike came with what I think to be a rhino rear axel not installed and since then I had to replace a front right with a rhino axel and my front left is on its last leg. So My question is what is the best axel to run on the 800's I have gotten a lot of different answers from buddies? (cobra, Rhino, gorilla). 
and also what is the best website y'all have found to order parts from?
 any input is greatly appreciated I'm wanting to fix this bike up right and have a solid bike to have some fun on at mud rides and to also use duck hunting occasionally. 
I ride with the SETX mud riderz check us out on Facebook and Instagram for some cool videos and pictures from our rides


----------

